

Algorithmic Web Design - bluepanda_
http://hery.ratsimihah.com/2013/05/15/algorithmicdesign.html

======
97-109-107
>Can web design generated algorithmically still be considered creative and
artistic?

what I think you really mean is:

>Could algorithmically generated web design possibly maintain an acceptable
level of usability?

Because 'creative' and especially 'artistic' imply websites which are medium
of artistic expression, which I doubt is ever subject of our discussion here
at HN. (ex. Olia Lialinas <http://rhizome.org/artbase/artwork/1729/>)

To which I think the answer is yes; but right now would require a human to
assign importance/context of elements of a websites, before generating
specific styling to particular element groups (as in: body, footer, menu,
etc.). There is some subtle evidence in the generative art field, that there
can exists aesthetic results to 'just' an algorithm. The next question you
want to ask is - how narrow do we need to define the algorithms to make it a
workable approach? With genetic algorithms on the run, thinks seem to be
improving.

